# My Timid Father



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

few weeks ago i found some Maxis Bighorn take offs from a teryx for $200. 4 26x9s. so over the holiday break we got them on my dads factory wheels and got some time to go test them. My dad isn't big on mud to begin with, but he plays a little. We rode out to Plant Bamboo in okeechobee. cold day. the front just came through so it was windy and about 55 deg. we didnt really wanna get soaked, and we were the only ones on the property so if we were to both get stuck it would have been a pain. 

First big of the video is with my go pro suction cupped right in front of the handle bars, mostly for testing. My camera died before i could test my new helmet mount. which was a bummer. started using my cell phone when the good stuff started happening, most didnt come out well. 

if you are short on time, skip to 6:35, thats where the title of the vid starts coming into play. 

Wheeling at Plant Bamboo with my Timid Father - YouTube

followed the instructions on the site but i can't get it to embed... help?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So.... Cold at 55* huh? Lol. Nice vid.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

floridians dont know what cold means hahahaha and thats coming from someone in louisiana


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice Vid...Wow didn't think that place was still open. It use to bee good until the owner dumped a bunch of mulch and garbage everywhere. I Use to ride there a lot haven't been there in a while.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

Actually the pic I my sig is from there...haha


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

HA, yeah not cold to be out, but too cold to get wet LOL. 

today it is a lovely 75 degrees, but with high humidity. in a few hours we get that front you all are dealing with, lows in the 40s, tomorrows high is... 59 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

it was my first time there, i guess he was shut down for awhile cuz the county was giving him crap about permits and such for the events. i like L-cross better for ATVs, but for trucks i would go to Plant Bamboo


----------

